# [APP][2.3+] Send It - Send anything via SMS



## iamrobj (Feb 4, 2013)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 









Send It is an application that let's you send anything via SMS using the cloud.

*How it works*
1 - You press the share button in ANY app for ANYthing and select Send It
2 - You choose the recipient from your contact list
3 - You you press send (You can also add a brief message if you wish).

Send It takes your file, uploads it to your cloud storage of choice (Google Drive, Dropbox, SkyDrive and Box supported), and sends the recipient an sms with a shortened download link. Sounds ridiculously simple right? Well, it is 

You can also send the link straight to your clipboard so you can share it via any method you choose (Email, Facebook, Twitter etc) or directly to another app (eg Google Voice)

Download Free or Pro from the Google Play Store

Feedback and feature suggestions are welcome


----------

